# I'm back!



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

I posted this on the wrong forum before. Now that tractorguy is gone , maybe i can enjoy myself here. :clap:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Can you tell us about your Avatar?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome back.... Can you expound upon your problems with TG that kept you away from this board?

Thanks.
Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Its freaky*

Its freaky to look at:hide: But its different:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Tg just made it where it wasn't enjoyable to come here with all his ranting and raving. I remember when this forum started all he did was badmouth how he couldn't get on. Then when he got on he started on Spike over at G.W. The guy has serious problems. Anyway, it's nice to be back. As far as my Avatar , it was something in an e-mail if i remember right and i saved it. :friends:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Well Welcome back*

Hes gone never to return :friends: :cheers: 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

TG was a good enough guy.. i think he tried t o stir it up.. he may have tried a bit too much... He did tend to rant when it came to the GW and then here, and of course Kents site... Welcome back durwood.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

What is Kents site? :band:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I think it is a cub site and he is the moderator. He and TG had a discussion about TG's access problems. Kent tried to help, but...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

kent hosts an old simplicity site.. very infomative and yes, TG got into a beef with him becasue he could not access his site, he then accused kent of being a jerk and unhelpful and posted parts of thier e-mails 'out of context' here.. It was ugly. Kents a good guy and very knowlegable with reference to simple tractors.. and he's always been willing to offer info when prompted... 
heres a link.. his site is great too... lots of info and pics of all the old simple lines... I love the old ads from the 50's & 60's. Related to the simple line; the ads are 40 years old but they still boast the same thing the new ads boast... limited slip, non skid, stiping ect..

Kents site:
http://www.simpletractors.com

A Good ad from 1961:

http://www.simpletractors.com/images/700_1961.jpg


sj


----------

